# Modern Warfare 2 - Free



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 7, 2010)

http://kotaku.com/5511819/modern-wa.../full+(Kotaku)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

Apparently Modern Warfare 2 is free off Steam. I'm preloading it right now.


----------



## Rit (Apr 7, 2010)

Interesting, but it looks like free play for the weekend only. Might have to give it a whirl to see if it works on my computer before buying it! :good:


----------



## Aastii (Apr 7, 2010)

Rit said:


> Interesting, but it looks like free play for the weekend only. Might have to give it a whirl to see if it works on my computer before buying it! :good:



it will work fine on your system (if it is the one in your sig), but is not worth buying, it is crap


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 7, 2010)

Rit said:


> Interesting, but it looks like free play for the weekend only. Might have to give it a whirl to see if it works on my computer before buying it! :good:



I'm not sure if it expires, but this sounds like they're saying it's free for this weekend, opposed to being free from now on.



> Then play the game's multiplayer mode for free this weekend



I can see them releasing the multiplayer for free, since Bad Company 2 seems to be giving it a run for it's money.


----------



## russb (Apr 7, 2010)

It will not download for me.


----------



## Rit (Apr 7, 2010)

I just started about 5 mins ago and up to 14% completed :S


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 7, 2010)

I started preloading it when I first made this thread, and it's around 75%.

Edit: 
They're certainly not trying to compete with Bad Company 2. The game appears to be free just for the weekend, so after the weekend, you'll have to buy it.

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3178695


----------



## Shane (Apr 7, 2010)

Aastii said:


> it will work fine on your system (if it is the one in your sig), but is not worth buying, it is crap



Its not crap...But each to their own opinions.

I liked it,But in a game i want new maps....new weapons to play with and well.....theres not been any for a while.

Btw Its not "Free on steam" Its only a free weekend,,,,it will eventualy end and you will have to buy the game for those that was not sure.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 7, 2010)

THINK it will work on my computer?  i know i can run lowest settings!! lol\
at 7% 351 KB/s


----------



## Rit (Apr 7, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> THINK it will work on my computer?  i know i can run lowest settings!! lol\
> at 7% 351 KB/s



I'll let you know Goob when I'm done downloading it


----------



## Shane (Apr 7, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> THINK it will work on my computer?  i know i can run lowest settings!! lol\
> at 7% 351 KB/s



I dont think you will have any problems actualy....

[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wB9pEE-zfaE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wB9pEE-zfaE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


I dont think MW2 is all that demanding.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 7, 2010)

It's a damn shame they didn't release the game, or at least the multiplayer for free. Seeing as how Bad Company 2 is completely owning them.. I purchased Bad Company 2 for the 360 and PC. And I only bought MW2 on the 360.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 7, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> [YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wB9pEE-zfaE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wB9pEE-zfaE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> 
> I dont think MW2 is all that demanding.



what a fail he falls all ready and dies lol xD

10%


----------



## Rit (Apr 7, 2010)

I haven't played any FPS really since CoD2 which my old computer could barely handle, so it will be nice to play something again!


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 7, 2010)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> It's a damn shame they didn't release the game, or at least the multiplayer for free. Seeing as how Bad Company 2 is completely owning them.. I purchased Bad Company 2 for the 360 and PC. And I only bought MW2 on the 360.



Steam does free weekends for games pretty often.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 7, 2010)

Yup once i'm done and we can play online for the freesness it'll be fun i have it for the 360 but i want to try it for the PC


----------



## Rit (Apr 7, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> Yup once i'm done and we can play online for the freesness it'll be fun i have it for the 360 but i want to try it for the PC



FPS on PC > FPS on console !!!

And yes, I went there  *Ducks and covers and runs away*


----------



## Shane (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish steam would do a Free weekend on Borderlands,Ive wanted to try that game for a while...but im not buying it until ive tried it.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 7, 2010)

Rit said:


> FPS on PC > FPS on console !!!
> 
> And yes, I went there  *Ducks and covers and runs away*



lol yeah but then on the PC there's wall hackers aimbotters and all that crappy stuff


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 7, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> lol yeah but then on the PC there's wall hackers aimbotters and all that crappy stuff



Thats no dedicated servers/kicking/etc for ya.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 7, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Steam does free weekends for games pretty often.



No, I know. Though for their games, isn't the full game free for that period of time? There's no trial or anything? I'm more talking about Infinty Ward. If they want to actually try and compete with BC2, they should do a lot more than a DLC with a few new maps and some old ones, and a free weekend trial of the game.


----------



## Fatback (Apr 7, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> Yup once i'm done and we can play online for the freesness it'll be fun* i have it for the 360 but i want to try it for the PC*



Same here, I'm pretty good at it on 360 but I'm going to be terrible at it on PC. Now that its free maybe we can get up a big CF game up sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 7, 2010)

=]

yeah on the pc i actually got alot better yesterday getting way more kills than deaths


----------



## Rit (Apr 7, 2010)

Done! Ready to kick your arses!


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 7, 2010)

Just making sure that I'm reading this right: So the download is free for the weekend, but when the weekend is over, it expires and you can't play it unless you pay for it, right?


----------



## Aastii (Apr 7, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Just making sure that I'm reading this right: So the download is free for the weekend, but when the weekend is over, it expires and you can't play it unless you pay for it, right?



you download it, for the weekened you can play online. After that time it won't work on or offline unless you purchase the game

think of it as a taster. If you like what you get you can pay for it to get more


----------



## Matthew1990 (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like this is how it is


----------



## russb (Apr 8, 2010)

I'v got Windows 7 and the game will not play,tried compatibility still no good.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmm I've been playing MW2 for ages now, I haven't had any compatibility issues in Win7 yet.


----------



## Shane (Apr 8, 2010)

russb said:


> I'v got Windows 7 and the game will not play,tried compatibility still no good.



Ive been playing MW2 ever since the day it came out...on windows 7 X64 and not had one issue.


----------



## Masterfulks (Apr 8, 2010)

I skipped MW2 due to the server complaints, but I was planning on trying it at some point.

Several friends keep telling me that BC2 is a better game. I'll give the freebee a shot.

It took about 20 tries to make it connect to the preload.


----------



## Fatback (Apr 9, 2010)

When I try to launch the game I get a "Could not load localization.txt. Please make sure Modern Warfare 2 is run from the correct folder" I goggled it and doesn't seem like there is a fix for it, not that I have found yet anyways. 

Things like this is why I never liked playing PC games, there is always a problem


----------



## JareeB (Apr 9, 2010)

i was playing this game for the 360 but my friend took it back yesterday but now i can try it on pc now fun fun downloading it right now

my gamertage is XxJareeBxX if you want to add me. i will have live again once the halo reach beta comes out


----------



## awildgoose (Apr 9, 2010)

Fatback said:


> When I try to launch the game I get a "Could not load localization.txt. Please make sure Modern Warfare 2 is run from the correct folder" I goggled it and doesn't seem like there is a fix for it, not that I have found yet anyways.
> 
> Things like this is why I never liked playing PC games, there is always a problem



Just a thought, maybe because it's a free _weekend_ and it is not the weekend yet. Something like that happened for another free weekend a while back.


----------



## Fatback (Apr 9, 2010)

awildgoose said:


> Just a thought, maybe because it's a free _weekend_ and it is not the weekend yet. Something like that happened for another free weekend a while back.



No steam says the game will be playable at 4:00PM pacific time on Thursday. It is now 5:13PM pacific time on Thursday. Before 4:00 it would even let me click launch. As soon as it hit 4:01 launch popped up and I tried to start the game and I get the error. A ton of people has had the same problem ever sense a steam update or something like that. I will keep trying to find a fix for the rest of the night after that I will give up.


----------



## epidemik (Apr 9, 2010)

awildgoose said:


> Just a thought, maybe because it's a free _weekend_ and it is not the weekend yet. Something like that happened for another free weekend a while back.



No it started at 4PST and he posted that at 4:30PST 

(Its pst now right? and not pdt?)


----------



## awildgoose (Apr 9, 2010)

epidemik said:


> No it started at 4PST and he posted that at 4:30PST
> 
> (Its pst now right? and not pdt?)



Right. Well, with another free weekend a while back a error like that happened, but that was because it wasn't the right date >.<


----------



## Masterfulks (Apr 9, 2010)

Fatback said:


> When I try to launch the game I get a "Could not load localization.txt. Please make sure Modern Warfare 2 is run from the correct folder" I goggled it and doesn't seem like there is a fix for it, not that I have found yet anyways.
> 
> Things like this is why I never liked playing PC games, there is always a problem



I'm getting the same error.


----------



## Masterfulks (Apr 9, 2010)

I got this off of the steam forums....

Right, I deleted a couple of small files from C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps

They were call of duty modern warfare 2 content.ncf and call of duty modern warfare 2 mp binaries.ncf

Both were small (around 11kb for one and 500kb ish for the other) so I figured even if it had to redownload them it wouldn't matter.




*******

After you delete those two files (close steam first). Reopen steam then attempt to launch the game. That should force steam to download the files you need to play. Apparently the initial download doesn't have everything or some crap like that.

I'm now downloading the rest and I'll post if it works. They were saying that it only dl'd 4gigs when the multiplayer portion is really 12 gigs. So it's an 8 gig download I guess.


----------



## JareeB (Apr 10, 2010)

well guys, when i try and lunch mw2 i cant because it says its not free anymore!!!! im so pissed


----------



## lubo4444 (Apr 10, 2010)

That's stupid to say it's free till Sunday and now it's not anymore....


----------



## Rit (Apr 10, 2010)

Getting some lame text error


----------



## JareeB (Apr 10, 2010)

yup this really sucks


----------



## Twist86 (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL goes to show you how bad the sales are for PC when they are doing this 


Maybe next time they will listen to the petitions with THOUSANDS of signatures.


----------



## JareeB (Apr 10, 2010)

Twist86 said:


> LOL goes to show you how bad the sales are for PC when they are doing this
> 
> 
> Maybe next time they will listen to the petitions with THOUSANDS of signatures.



yeah we all hope


----------



## epidemik (Apr 10, 2010)

Such a big download, I'm starting to wonder if I'll be able to complete it before the weekend is over (i don't leave my computer one when I'm not using it and im playing tf2 for a large portion of the time its on). Kind of a shame, I was looking forward to trying this game out.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 10, 2010)

playing it right now but i'm about to leave for breakfast  i'll post up some crap laggy youtube video's later


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 10, 2010)

I can run it at 1280x720 with better settings but i wanted to record(Not a lag fest) so i lowered all of it i was still getting use to the controls so i sucked with the pred missile first attempt and the carepackage was my own fail lol  but it lured people in 
[yt]aTYcMUPYCHM[/yt]


----------



## Rit (Apr 10, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> I can run it at 1280x720 with better settings but i wanted to record(Not a lag fest) so i lowered all of it i was still getting use to the controls so i sucked with the pred missile first attempt and the carepackage was my own fail lol  but it lured people in
> [yt]aTYcMUPYCHM[/yt]



Nice! When I get home tonight we should get a group going. What's yoru steam name?


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 11, 2010)

kyblanker xD i was just in a hurry to make a name to download  i'm only on dsl until tomorrow till like 12-3PM


----------



## Rit (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow... I have to say I'm impressed that my computer can handle that game!   Over all seems like it could be fun, granted I went 9 and 4 my first round I played and I don't know the controls.. I think one of my deaths was cause I naded myself


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 11, 2010)

i'ma sneak computer into room so i can play all night (grandma doesn't like me staying up to late ;/)

nvm no room for it lol


----------



## epidemik (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmmm. 
Im having mixed impressions. At first i thought it was cool. Then went 10-1 my first round and decided it was too easy and kind of lame. Now I'm starting to get my usual sucky KDs and thinking its decent. Not worth $60 though for sure.
I am not seeing a huge reason to "upgrade" from cod4. I guess I haven't gotten very into it yet but they seem to be just about the same game (with different maps). Im not really a huge fan of the emblems and "customization" stuff (But im also in a kinda bad mood right now ).


----------



## Rit (Apr 11, 2010)

If I could just pay like $15.00 for playing multiplayer online I might, but you're right, I don't see the $60 value in the game.


----------



## russb (Apr 11, 2010)

I dont like the maps being too small or the fact that only 8 players max can play.I myself would prefer over 10 player per side.I have got to admit the maps look great.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Apr 11, 2010)

Try Ground War.


----------



## Shane (Apr 11, 2010)

Has any new maps come out for MW2 since BC2 came out Matt?

Ive not played MW2 since then


----------



## Rit (Apr 11, 2010)

Man.. If MW2 was pretty good and everyone is saying BC2 is better.... Now I'm curious what it's like


----------



## Shane (Apr 11, 2010)

Well i had BC2 during beta....And i hated it,...i just couldnt get into the game at all,the weapons/aiming is alot harder and its completly diffrent than MW2,It requires alot more skill and teamwork than any COD imo and thats probably why i didnt like it at first because it was quite a big change from me been a COD playa.

But everythings changed now,Im realy liking BC2 now that ive got used to it,Graphics are awesome and if you get into a good server with a good team and you have the teamwork then its all good.

Still get alot of people who think theyre rambo in the game though and dont do teamwork whatsoever 

But Rit,Its seriusly a good game now....i cant get over how much i dissed the game when the BETA came out. :/...i take back my words


----------



## JareeB (Apr 11, 2010)

i got this mw2 free weekend work last night, its alot of fun. max settings no aa or vsync 1366*786 res very nice


----------



## Aastii (Apr 11, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Has any new maps come out for MW2 since BC2 came out Matt?
> 
> Ive not played MW2 since then



on consoles yes, us PC gamers are still stuck with the same crap 

When I get my new HDD (Tuesday ) it most certainly is not going on it


----------



## Rit (Apr 11, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Well i had BC2 during beta....And i hated it,...i just couldnt get into the game at all,the weapons/aiming is alot harder and its completly diffrent than MW2,It requires alot more skill and teamwork than any COD imo and thats probably why i didnt like it at first because it was quite a big change from me been a COD playa.
> 
> But everythings changed now,Im realy liking BC2 now that ive got used to it,Graphics are awesome and if you get into a good server with a good team and you have the teamwork then its all good.
> 
> ...


 

Ugh.. I hate you!   Now I have to see if I can find it cheap on ebay.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Has any new maps come out for MW2 since BC2 came out Matt?
> 
> Ive not played MW2 since then



I've played the new maps. They're neat. I certainly love Crash and Overgrown, they were 2 of my favorite COD4 maps. Pipeline being the third.


----------



## JareeB (Apr 11, 2010)

JareeB said:


> i got this mw2 free weekend work last night, its alot of fun. max settings no aa or vsync 1366*786 res very nice



heres what it looks like lol

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iWJqsU5z3MM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iWJqsU5z3MM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Rit (Apr 11, 2010)

Man.. The more I play it the more I want to keep it


----------



## JareeB (Apr 12, 2010)

Rit said:


> Man.. The more I play it the more I want to keep it



same here


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 12, 2010)

if i max mw2 out with my oced 8500gt 720p i get like 20-25 fps average lol completely low at 720 p i get like 60+ fps but it still looks good


----------



## Jamin43 (Apr 12, 2010)

JareeB said:


> heres what it looks like lol
> 
> [YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iWJqsU5z3MM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iWJqsU5z3MM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]



is that the Afghanistan Map?


----------



## JareeB (Apr 12, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> if i max mw2 out with my oced 8500gt 720p i get like 20-25 fps average lol completely low at 720 p i get like 60+ fps but it still looks good



i get 60+ with no aa or vsync and everything on and high for the last three


----------



## Matthew1990 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jamin43 said:


> is that the Afghanistan Map?



Yes it is


----------



## Rit (Apr 12, 2010)

Man... now I want to play it :'(


----------



## Jamin43 (Apr 12, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> Yes it is



I used my rapid fire shotgun on that level quite a bit.  Except where the enemy was lurking in the darkness of the caves.

SWEET Weapon :good:


----------



## diduknowthat (Apr 12, 2010)

Jamin43 said:


> I used my rapid fire shotgun on that level quite a bit.  Except where the enemy was lurking in the darkness of the caves.
> 
> SWEET Weapon :good:



The Spas is actually a better shot gun, despite looking weaker on stats. When I played MW2 I had a vector/spas class with marathon, light weight and steady aim. It was pretty deadly combo as the spas's range increases with steady aim.


----------



## Jamin43 (Apr 12, 2010)

diduknowthat said:


> The Spas is actually a better shot gun, despite looking weaker on stats. When I played MW2 I had a vector/spas class with marathon, light weight and steady aim. It was pretty deadly combo as the spas's range increases with steady aim.



I still like the rapid fire shotgun better.  The range sucks - but you don't need to have very good aim - you hit the button - and the shells start firing one after the other until ya release the mouse button. 

Like a Machine gun with slugs


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 13, 2010)

Jamin43 said:


> I used my rapid fire shotgun on that level quite a bit.  Except where the enemy was lurking in the darkness of the caves.
> 
> SWEET Weapon :good:



what's really fun on that map is all the noobs hide in the cave or bunker so just noob tube the heck out of those areas and you get alot of kills lol
(when someone has any aircraft that's where they hide.)


----------



## diduknowthat (Apr 13, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> what's really fun on that map is all the noobs hide in the cave or bunker so just noob tube the heck out of those areas and you get alot of kills lol
> (when someone has any aircraft that's where they hide.)



I love afghan, here's a picture of what I did to it a few months back. My Username is .:|Liu







I got 2 AC130's and a Chopper gunner. The other team was all hiding in the cave and I devastated them.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 13, 2010)

other team was probably like hazor!!!  well i'm back on dial up and free trail is over so i deleted it no way i'm paying $60 when i have it for the 360  if it goes down to $20 soon i might get it. There's way more noobs on the PC than the 360 though you hardly ever see anyone who's 1 and 15 1 and 8 lol


----------



## Jamin43 (Apr 13, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> There's way more noobs on the PC than the 360 though you hardly ever see anyone who's 1 and 15 1 and 8 lol



I was one of those guys... 

Haven't played a shooter game in a few months - so I had to get back acquainted with the keyboard again - and experimenting with all the new weapons function helped a bit too.

I got better as the weekend went on though :good:


----------



## JlCollins005 (Apr 14, 2010)

play it on the 360 i think im fairly good, 2.43 kill/death ratio i cant say that i have used aa12 since i first got the game not a big fan of it and its considered a nub weapon. i myself prefer the spaz with a grip for secondary, and i run the fal, or acr for primary. 

only time i bring my self to noob tube is when i first prestige cuz you dont really have a choice or when you get dudes on the other team with noob tube and one man army.

i aslo hate sprinters i play the game and look at as if you were actually in a war you wouldnt be sprinting around with a knife tryin to stab people. 

i also hate the commando perk and wish they would do away with it should not beable lunge 30 feet and stab some 1 while there shooting me.

unless your terminator, or in the matrix movies.


----------



## Rit (Apr 14, 2010)

JlCollins005 said:


> i aslo hate sprinters i play the game and look at as if you were actually in a war you wouldnt be sprinting around with a knife tryin to stab people.
> 
> i also hate the commando perk and wish they would do away with it should not beable lunge 30 feet and stab some 1 while there shooting me.



That's one part that pissed me off about the game. There's that one airport map and this guy was just running around in the spawn knifing people and I would be clearly aiming at his chest firing, and not do any damage to him.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Apr 14, 2010)

yea sprinting is the pussy way of playing the game basically kids that dont know how to shoot a gun do that.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 16, 2010)

thing that pisses me off is that throwing knifes can kill you when they hit your leg lol


----------

